# Ahhhhhh.............patina!



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Visited a local toy show Sunday in the Chicagoland area.

Quite a bit of neat stuff including some deals. Not really collection slots right now sometimes something just shows up you have to have.
(no, not another red tow truck)

Actually something my wife liked so I bought it.










We are VW enthusiasts here so if it's a bug I probably will buy it.
This one screamed "Take me home" so I did. 

It will stay as is. No need to try and improve what someone else created.

It's one of the favorites in our collection right now.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Part VeeWee, part steam roller!! :lol: I like it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm thinking low gears and wheelie bars... RM


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I would have bought it too. Did you get a deal??

OB


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

old blue said:


> I would have bought it too. Did you get a deal??
> 
> OB



$20.00. Original complete solid rivet chassis.

There were a bunch of $20.00 runners/beaters there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm thinking low gears and wheelie bars... RM


Right!! Maybe some screen in the windshields, oh yea :wave:


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

A little "bling" on the passenger side.....


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I think you got burned because upon careful inspection it looks like the
rear whell wells have been trimmed a little.


----------

